# British Air Plane Clips Building



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 23, 2013)

From BBC News:



> A plane carrying more than 200 people has struck an office building while preparing to take off from the South African city of Johannesburg.
> 
> The British Airways flight to London was taxiing at OR Tambo International Airport when its right wing hit the building, injuring four people inside.
> 
> ...



:blush: OOPS! h34r:

:help: I hope Santa does a better job of finding his way! :help:

:giggle:


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yikes!

A lively discussion about this incident is going on at Airliners.net.


----------



## brent wuellner (Dec 23, 2013)

yes, take it on airlines. net is this an aviation forum or an Amtrak forum?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2013)

AU has many sub-forums also. This was posted to one of those.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 25, 2013)

brent wuellner said:


> yes, take it on airlines. net is this an aviation forum or an Amtrak forum?


Well, given that the name of this particular board is "Non-Rail Transportation," what exactly were you expecting to find?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2013)

brent wuellner said:


> yes, take it on airlines. net is this an aviation forum or an Amtrak forum?


6 posts, and you're telling us what to do.
Awesome.

Like you were told yesterday, we discuss more than Amtrak here. If you're not interested, don't click on the thread.


----------



## jis (Dec 25, 2013)

Also, we do have several very good moderators. We do not need an additional clueless one.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 25, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> A lively discussion about this incident is going on at Airliners.net.


 Link doesn't seem to be working for me?



brent wuellner said:


> yes, take it on airlines. net is this an aviation forum or an Amtrak forum?


I can see how you were confused following a thread entitled *British Air Plane Clips Building*. Oh, wait...


----------



## Braniff747SP (Dec 26, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes!
> ...


Try this: www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/general_aviation/read.main/5953836/

Basically, it looks like the guy took the wrong turn. Interesting to note that this particular 744, G-BNLL, was involved in another accident a few years back when she clipped a SriLankan Airbus.


----------



## jis (Dec 26, 2013)

I wonder what the rules will be for the 777Xs to fold their wings. Allegedly they will be able to operate out of airports that can handle 777s, and will not require additional clearance as required by A380s.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2013)

jis said:


> the 777Xs to fold theIr wings.


So the "X" means foldable wings. I always wondered what it stood for!  (I know what it means.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 26, 2013)

jis said:


> Also, we do have several very good moderators. We do not need an additional clueless one.


Because We already have a Couple of those!  :lol: (Just kidding!)


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 26, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes!
> ...


Fixed the link in my original post. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

